# Rio de Janeiro DownTown (2012)



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

Such a magnificent city ! Thank you for sharing these lovely shots!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ujeen said:


> Such a magnificent city ! Thank you for sharing these lovely shots!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

OsmarCarioca








OsmarCarioca


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

OsmarCarioca


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Halley Oliveira








Halley Oliveira









Halley Oliveira









Halley Oliveira


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking very good Rio.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Legomaniac said:


> Looking very good Rio.


Thanks for comment


----------



## old school (Apr 26, 2009)

Rio is a very beautiful, cosmopolitan city...
Thanks for posting the former political capital and current cultural capital of the Brazil, the home of Samba and Funke...
____________________
Sanitas Per Escam...


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

old school said:


> Rio is a very beautiful, cosmopolitan city...
> Thanks for posting the former political capital and current cultural capital of the Brazil, the home of Samba and Funke...
> ____________________
> Sanitas Per Escam...


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

SSCBRASIL








SSCBRASIL


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

OsmarCarioca








OsmarCarioca


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

cicero r maciel


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

BarbosaB


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

OsmarCarioca








OsmarCarioca


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

RN Latvian31


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rio is always Rio... Thanks for these great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Rio is always Rio... Thanks for these great, very nice photos :cheers:


Thanks Chris:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Antonio








Photos by Antonio


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great images from Rio. :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

marcusflorida2








Vinicius








Vinicius


















raffasoares

















marcusflorida2








marcusflorida2


----------



## Nababesco (Jan 5, 2012)

*Just amazing!!!*


----------



## Nababesco (Jan 5, 2012)

* Wonderful town *


:eek2:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

marcusflorida2








marcusflorida2


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nababesco said:


> * Wonderful town *
> 
> 
> :eek2:


Thanks:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

cadeiravoadora.blogspot.com


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

MarcusFlorida


Arco do Telles por Angelo Rodrígues, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Centro do Rio de Janeiro by Mondschein24, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

IMG_1599 por Lucas MBC, no Flickr













IMG_1575 por Lucas MBC, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

marcusflorida2








marcusflorida2








marcusflorida2


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Cinelândia - Praça Floriano, - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Cinelândia vista da Câmara Municipal - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

IMG_8040 by AlgaeGraphix, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

MAR - Museu de Arte do Rio by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Very nice! Keep pics coming! :cheers2:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Largo da Carioca no Centro do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Candelária vista da Av. Presidente Vargas - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Igreja da Venerável Ordem de Nossa Senhora da Conceição e Boa Morte - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Edifício-Sede do Banco Central do Brasil na Av. Presidente Vargas - Centro da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Exposição Corpos Presentes - Still Being - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Vista da Ilha Fiscal - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Travessa do Comércio - Centro do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rio 2012-12-13 (22) by artenovaphotos, on Flickr


Rio 2012-12-13 (5) by artenovaphotos, on Flickr


Palácio Duque de Caxias visto da Av. Presidente Vargas - Centro da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rio 2012-12-13 (28) by artenovaphotos, on Flickr



Estação Cardeal Arco Verde do Metrô Rio - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

xrtn2, if you don't mind I would like to post a pic 


Verão 2011 - Turismo por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Ivo Korytowski


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Série MINHA CIDADE MARAVILHOSA Reforma do Teatro Municipal do Rio de Janeiro (Telhado em bronze) by jorgecalfo_GALERIA, on Flickr


----------



## dydy752 (May 21, 2006)

how many metro lines in Rio?


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

dydy752 said:


> how many metro lines in Rio?


There are 2 metro lines and a third under construction.


----------



## Longot (May 18, 2013)

Perfect !!!


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

clockworkpedro said:


> Those buildings are gorgeous, definitely a remnant of the former royal capital. It makes me sad that some parts of downtown are so rundown. Are there any improvement plans there?


There is a lot going on in downtown Rio with many buildings being cleaned and restored and of course the port area is being completly revitalized. It will be very different city to what it was only 5 or 6 years ago. The sad part is that Rio lost so much great 19th c heritage in the bad old 60,s 70,s and to a lesser extent in the 80,s. Although not as grand or large scale it used to rival Buenos Aires in architectural heritage and quality.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

cameronpaul said:


> There is a lot going on in downtown Rio with many buildings being cleaned and restored and of course the port area is being completly revitalized. It will be very different city to what it was only 5 or 6 years ago. The sad part is that Rio lost so much great 19th c heritage in the bad old 60,s 70,s and to a lesser extent in the 80,s. Although not as grand or large scale it used to rival Buenos Aires in architectural heritage and quality.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

cameronpaul said:


> The sad part is that Rio lost so much great 19th c heritage in the bad old 60,s 70,s and to a lesser extent in the 80,s.


That's very sad and really a shame 

Old Central Avenue (today Rio Branco Avenue)


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Paco Imperial, Rio de Janeiro por Peter Cook UK, no Flickr


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

lindas fotos.


----------



## William1605 (Aug 27, 2011)

OMG I have to visit Rio! :drool:


----------

